# Birds With Nine Lives .. Including Pigeons And A Dove ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Jun10

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Terry,
Some of this bunch of rescurs just about tears your heart right out of your chest, they are so painful and sad to see. That poor dove and the poor skinny little pigeon, oh, my.
That duckling is no where 5 weeks old, you'd see feathers already by now.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Their stories are so sad, but I'm glad they will have a happy ending with you. That poor dove, I wonder if a dog or cat got to it. I hope that precious little duckling will thrive now that he is in your care.

Love the story about the king pigeon, what a smarty!

Thank you for taking them under your wing, and for sharing.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Glad you got the starling back I am sure that would have bothered you for quite a while if he was never found. At least now you can remember to be even more cautious when opening boxes 

I want a starling! I think they are so cool.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, you sure are being blessed lately.

Isn't it amazing that the starling was smart enough to literally come back to you? They never cease to amaze me at how fast they can move. We had a little sparrow who got loose one day and I spent several hours trying to catch him in the house. Every time I thought I had him, away he would go and could find the best places to hide. I'm embarrassed to admit that when I finally caught him, he was sitting in plain sight on a table and I had overlooked him about 3 times because he blended in so well.

I'm so glad that skinny pigeon has you to care for him. Just a suggestion - I would start him on an anti-fungal because of the breast bone. The only reason I say that is our Milo dove damaged his keel and it caused a yeast infection which cleared up with Itraconazole.

We've gotten in many that just walked in buildings or up to people wanting help. Birds are mighty smart.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

wow that duckling is soooo cute I love those pics  and that pigeon that you have hanging around must a death wish  as for that poor dove I can feel his pain ouch ,at least the rest of them are in good hands now


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Such sad stories! I am amazed that so many of them found safety with you and eternally grateful to you for giving them a safe refuge.

Cynthia


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Emaciated pigeon - do you think that naked patch at base of lower beak/throat might be canker?
Beautiful colors on that starling!!!
Cute pic of the little duckling in your hand!!!!!!
That King pigeon reminds me of how we got Walter - he showed up and expected room service!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Wondered the same thing. Be very careful how much you let that one eat.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Wondered the same thing. Be very careful how much you let that one eat.
> 
> Pidgey


Twas too late on how much to eat .. the rescuer had already provided seed and water and the bird gorged on it .. crop was full, full, full. The crop has been emptying and the bird is eating well on its own. I think with this one that tis best to just let it keep going on its own. I'm weighing everyday, and the bird has gained a few grams. I'll keep a close watch and supplemental feed if needed .. don't think I will need to do so at this point.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grim said:


> Glad you got the starling back I am sure that would have bothered you for quite a while if he was never found. At least now you can remember to be even more cautious when opening boxes
> 
> I want a starling! I think they are so cool.


Thanks, Grim! Yes .. I would have been near catatonic if I hadn't gotten that starling back. Be very, very careful what you wish for! There are lots of starlings looking for homes. Bet I can find one for you in a very short amount of time 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Amazing, as usual....I hope that ultra skinny pij does well. I would be very surprised to find out that another dove had done that to that poor dove; I've never seen anything like that from a dove, though I could see a very aggressive pigeon doing it. I hope they will all recover quickly in your capable hands. I won't ask again when you find the time to breathe or sleep. I think you haven't answered because the truth is....you don't know!! The best of luck to you and all your new charges.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's not uncommon to see the skin over their keel to be hurt like that when they get that skinny, by the way. I think it usually happens because they're not strong enough to land without crashing onto it, though. You can treat it topically with a Betadine solution if it has an odor.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Keel Wounds*

HI terry,

I happened to be refamiliarising myself on the avian wound management site and found that they had a paragraph on keel injuries caused by weakness :



> Keel wounds are usually seen in sick and debilitated birds. Such birds spend long periods sitting down and will fall heavily onto their keels through weakness. The development of a pressure ulcer is a progressive process that will eventually result in bone necrosis. Treatment will only be successful if the underlying problems are properly addressed. Procedures to deal with keel wounds and spread the weight away from the keel and onto the pectoral muscles using tubing stitched to the chest, have been described [17], but have met with limited success. It is recommended that treatment should only be attempted in the mildest of cases where the underlying problems are likely to improve in a short space of time. The development of a life jacket for swans, which could be strapped to the swan and inflated, may be very helpful in healing such wounds. An air filled pad down either side of the pectoral area would take pressure off the keel and distribute it more evenly over the swan's ventrum.



http://www.worldwidewounds.com/2003/november/Cousquer/Avian-Wound-Management-Part-2.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for that link, Cynthia. The skinny pigeon is hanging in there and actually seems to be feeling much better.

Terry


----------

